# Cover in a private or hi-tech hospital -how important is this?



## babydays (23 Jul 2014)

I think I simply don't get health insurance!!!

Looking at the laya create your scheme 
https://www.layahealthcare.ie/create/

The first question is whether you want coverage in a public, private or hi-tech hospital? 
I don't care about numbers in a room but is the treatment available and the quality of care/acess to good care different in a hi-tech hospital and a public hospital?

Don't really know what coverage my husband and I need or the kids.(kids were on separate policies than us last year). 

We are in our 40s - healthy - although there was cancer in my family.

Can't tell what's down the line. The only things we've needed are the occasional GP visit, routine dental and routine optical. Nothing more than that.

Got our quote for Simply Health excess which has gone up 220euro each this year. Looking for something comparable but less expensive. 

It's such a maze.....frustrating!


----------



## Steven Barrett (23 Jul 2014)

Hi Babydays

There are over 300 different plans in the market, so no wonder you don't get it. I use an insurance specialist myself and have referred him on to loads of my clients too. A few people off here have used him too. Email me at steven@bluewaterfp.ie if you want me to pass on his details. 

Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------

